# Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........



## MxkxFxsh (15. August 2004)

Hallo Freunde der Ostseefischerei,
ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf ein super Ostsee-Treffen, egal welcher Angelart. Gerne können Bootsfahrer, BB-Angler, Watangler, FliFischer, Strandläufer, Brandungsangler und alle die gerne dabei sein mögen mitmachen !! :z 
Eigentlich soll es wie immer ablaufen. Jeder bringt sein Essen und Trinken mit und ich bringe wie immer Grillkohle und Grillanzünder mit. Ich hoffe ja stark das der Schwenkgrill auch wieder dabei ist ? #g 

Wo und an welchem Strand wir uns alle treffen ist noch offen und wird wie immer erst 2-3 Tage vorher feststehen, da das Wetter und der Wind das "sagen" hat. Natürlich soll es schon die Ecke Dazendorf, WH oder auf der Insel Fehmarn sein. Wollen wir mal sehen wie der Wind uns lässt ?

Wenn sich in der Umfrage ein Termin herrausgestellt hat, werde ich mich sogar über Nacht auf der Insel einquatieren. Dann hat man doch mal wieder nen schönes Anglerwochenende gehabt. Denn Sonntag ist ja auch noch ein Anglertag.  :m 

Also Freunde ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung und denen die absolut nicht können, werden bestimmt wissen was sie da wiedermal verpassen.  #q


----------



## Dorsch Adi (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich bin dabei!
Wie wärs ma mit der Ecke Kiel oder Eckernförde wenns sein muss auch Neustadt! Oder kann mich jemand gegen Unkostenbeteiligung von Hamburg mitnehmen?
Freu mich schon!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Dorsch Adi

Da wird sich bestimmt jemand finden der Dich mitnehmen kann ! :m


----------



## poldy67 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hallo
Bin gerne dabei:z :z :z wenn es um GROßE Dorsche geht:m .
Ich komme mit dem BB. 
Und wen der Wind zu doll ist dann eben Brandung.
Gruß Pold67
#: #: #: #w #w #w


----------



## detlefb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Dorsch Adi

die Geschichte behalte ich "im Auge", das Treffen letztes Jahr am 28. Dez. war der Hammer.
Sicher bin ich nicht der einzige HH-Boardie der da hinfährt, da dürfte einiges an Mitfahrgelegenheit sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich weis nochnicht was so an den Terminen anliegt aber wenn es möglich ist komme ich auch. Darum ist mir der Termin auch erst mal egal.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich habe für 06.11. gevotet, denn ich denke im Sep. ist das Wasser noch zu warm. Ich werde wahrscheinlich dabei sein. 
Gruss Dennis


----------



## bennyd (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich hätte an beiden Terminen Zeit und werde wahrscheinlich dabei sein


----------



## Marc R. (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,


werde, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, auch dabei sein. Termin ist mir zur Zeit auch egal.

@Dennis
Der andere Termin ist im Oktober.


----------



## DerDuke (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hallo Mikefish,

ich habe schon die ganze Zeit auf diese Umfrage gewartet.   #6 #v 

Ich habe für den 06.11. gevotet, könnte aber auch am 30.10. (zumindest bis jetzt).

Ich hoffe ich kann wirklich kommen, wäre super.


----------



## Blauortsand (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich hoffe auch dabei zu sein - kann das termlich aber noch nicht abschätzen!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

da ist er ja ...... der Mike-Aufruf...  #6  und wie immer werden bestimmt vile folgen    Ich werde alles daran setzen, dabei zu sein..



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke im Sep. ist das Wasser noch zu warm


 .... Hey Dennis..... seit wann ist der 30.*10*. denn im September   :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Mike,

wenn es irgendwie hinhaut bin ich dabei und bringe natürlich die Pappteller mit.

Grüße Stephan  #6


----------



## MichaelB (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

wenn Mike ruft - dann folge ich selbstmurmelnd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich hab mal für den 6ten November gestimmt - das Wochenende vorher ist evl eine Brandungsveranstaltung von meinem Verein (hörthörthört 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich werde auch erscheinen ! 
Wie immer ! Zur Not eben nach der Arbeit !
(Termin egal)


----------



## Truttafriend (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Mikes´ heiße Würstechen....heiße Würstechen...Mikes´ heiße Würstechen....


Das laß ich mir nicht entgehen.

Ich versuche auch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei zusein :z


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Na Tim, dann lass mal besser deine Handynummer rüberwachsen, damit du uns dann auch findest 
(Ich hab beim "Ostseeaal-Treffen" sämtliche Boardis angerufen deren Nummer ich hatte, nur um dich zur Westküste zu beordern! Leider ohne Erfolg. Danke speziell an die Geduld von "C.K., den ich auf irgend einem OpenAir-Konzert genevt habe!)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

... Mensch Mario....hör bloss auf...ich werde jetzt noch rot, wenn ich daran denke, dass es mindestens eine Stunde gedauert hat, bis ich mich an die Nummer in meinem Handy erinnert habe  #t


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Tim sollte rot werden !
Einfach das Handy bei ´nem Kumpel liegen lassen  #d


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Michael was sind denn das für schwammige Aussagen #d , bitte Fakten  .



> Ich hab mal für den 6ten November gestimmt - das Wochenende vorher ist evl eine Brandungsveranstaltung von meinem Verein (hörthörthört  )



Der 30. Oktober wäre mein Favorit. Am 6.11. hat unser Verein *defenitiv* #4  ein Brandungsangeln, würde aber dem Boarditreffen Vorrang geben.



> Na Tim, dann lass mal besser deine Handynummer rüberwachsen, damit du uns dann auch findest



Vieleicht könnte man Tim diesmal abholen  , damit er nicht wieder alles verpasst.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wombat (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hi Mike

Kann LEIDER nicht dabei sein.
Mache ausgerechnet in dieser Zeit Urlaub im Schwarzwald.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> da ist er ja ...... der Mike-Aufruf...  #6  und wie immer werden bestimmt vile folgen    Ich werde alles daran setzen, dabei zu sein..
> 
> .... Hey Dennis..... seit wann ist der 30.*10*. denn im September   :q




Jaja ich hab mich vertan...... jetzt hackt doch nicht auf mir rum, nur weil ich ein wenig anders bin als die anderen  :c  :q  :q  :q 

Natürlich ist das nicht der Sep. sondern der Okt.

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Nordlicht (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

ich habe für den 06.11. gestimmt, aber für mich gilt wie immer die windstärke denn wenn ich komme dann nur mit dem boot...wenn ich festen boden unter den füssen habe habe ich immer angst  #t


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,


			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael was sind denn das für schwammige Aussagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Naguuut: ich bin, so mir der Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fällt, definitiv am 6ten Oktember dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ würde aber dem Boarditreffen Vorrang geben


 ja - nee, is doch klar, oder? Ich würde dito dem Treffen den Vorrang geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

So...
endlich wieder auf Arbeit 
Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder die Zeit mich um die wichtigen Dinge im Leben zu kümmern.

Na Mike.. bei so viel Prominenz sag ich einfach mal .... ich komme.... äh ich erscheine.
Wenn alles gut geht bringe ich auch wieder das Dreibein mit.

*Schön ist dass!!!*


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder die Zeit mich um die wichtigen Dinge im Leben zu kümmern



@ Medo na endlich #u 



> Naguuut: ich bin, so mir der Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fällt, definitiv am 6ten Oktember dabei



@ Michael na siehste - geht doch  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fischbox (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Boardietreffen :z  :z  :z ! Saubere Sache und gute Idee Mike!!
Mir ist der Tag eigentlich auch völlig schnuppe und deshalb habe ich mich aus der Umfrage auch rausgehalten. Ich melde mich aber mit 'ner Kiste Flens an.

..bin übrigens gerade schwer am schreibseln, denn mein Norgebericht wollte ich diese Woche eigentlich noch ins Board einstellen. Wird ja auch höchste Zeit. #t  #u


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Jo klasse Idee,

wenn ich es einrichten kann komme ich auf alle Fälle 


 :z


----------



## Ace (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

super Mike#6

kann leider auch nix genaues sagen aber ich versuche zu kommen. egal welcher Tag.

Kiste Gold ist dann natürlich wieder mit im Gepäck:m


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Wäre ja auch gerne gekommen.
Leider habe ich für den 06.11 ein Vergleichsangeln einberaumt im Board. Schade.
Dann vieleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Sven


----------



## vaddy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich komme auch, wenn ich darf!!!!!     
Termin ist egal, geht beides.
Bis denne


----------



## Stingray (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Moin

Kann man da als Neuling auch mitmachen, oder ist das ein Treffen für langjährige Board Kumpels ???? Hätte schon Lust Gleichgesinnte zu treffen !!!!!

Gruß Stingray


----------



## marioschreiber (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Stingray : Bist du Angler ? Dann kannst du kommen ! 

einfach vorbeischauen !


----------



## Marc R. (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Leider habe ich für den 06.11 ein Vergleichsangeln einberaumt im Board. Schade.


Oh, verdammt, da wollte ich eigentlich auch teilnehmen. Dann bin ich doch sehr stark für den 30.10.


----------



## Stingray (16. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Moin

Dann habe ich mich jetzt auch angemeldet! Muß natürlich wissen wo es nacher genau ist? Bin erst dreimal zum Brandungsangeln an die Ostsee gefahren.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Broesel (17. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Jo...ich denke, der 06.11 sollte passen. Da kann ich endlich wieder die Hosen runterlassen....:q
Außerdem darf man so eine Grill-und Sabbelparty nicht verpassen.


----------



## wombat (17. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Mike 

Möchte mein Votum rückgängig machen! #4 

ICH KOMME - ICH KOMME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :z 
Am 06.11. kann ich kommen. 
Bin am 04.11. aus'm Urlaub zurück (Schwarzwald)
Würde gerne meinen Nachbar mitbringen  #g 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

*@ all*

Wann (wird wohl der 06.11.) und wo das Treffen stattfindet wird wie immer (vom Wetter/Wind abhängig sein) erst ein paar Tage vorher bekannt gegeben. Das ist nicht die "Willkür" von mir sondern von Petrus der uns das Wetter beschert.

Mitmachen oder auch nur dabeisein kann *Jeder*. Egal ob er angelt oder nur der Angelpassion wohlgesonnen ist. Auch dürfen ruhig Freunde, Bekannte, Nachbarn oder wie auch immer, mitgebracht werden. Aufpassen müsste ihr aber selber auf "die" !   

So wie ich das schon mal gelesen habe bringt wieder jeder dies und das mit, so das wir bestimmt nicht verhungern oder verdursten werden. #g 

An Joerch(Brösel) hätte ich eine Bitte: bring bitte Video und Digi mit und mach doch mal nen bebilderten Bericht von so einem Treffen, für Deine Seite und auch für´s Anglerboard-Magazin.  Was meinst Du ?? Wäre bestimmt was wert, so strampelnder BB-Fahrer von unten im Wasser geknipst ? Oder ist das Wasser dann schon zu kalt dafür ?

Also Leute, seht zu das ihr dabei sein könnt, ich freue mich schon drauf !  :m


----------



## Broesel (18. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

tja Mike,
da gibbet nur ein Problem, ich könnte ohnehin erst am Nachmittag auftauchen, denn ich komme am Samstag morgen erst aus der Nachtschicht. Und ein paar Stündchen müßte ich dann schon noch Matratzenhorchdienst halten...
Aber egal..Digi kommt auf jedenfall mit, aber obs für Belly von unten reicht...ist sehr fraglich, wegen Lichtverhältnissen...schaun mer mal.


----------



## MichaelB (19. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

@Broesel: ich denke mal, daß es für alle "Nicht-Belly-Boatisten" eh erst ab spätem Nachmittag interessant wird - jedenfalls was das Angeln angeht.
Ich werde wohl auch erst ab nachmittags eintrudeln und dann die Brandungspeitschen schwingen :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl auch erst ab nachmittags eintrudeln


....ja nee.....is klar.... erstma auf Markt  :q 
Aber das mit den Brandungsdingensbummens ist keine gar so üble Idee....
sollten wir vielleicht nochmal ein Pläuschchen drüber halten Herr "Godfather of Storm"


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Also der 6.11 wäre auch für mich bis jetzt noch frei also werde ich wenn nix dazwischen kommt auch wieder dabei sein :q 

wird ja auch langsam zeit das die Brandungs saison eingeläutet wird


----------



## Nordangler (20. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Da bin ich ja gespannt, was beide AB-Treffen an den Tag legen werden. Ich glaube, das so etwas noch nicht in diesem Rahmen (Größenordnung)war.
2 Treffen relativ dicht beieinander. Wird bestimmt echt lustig.
Man könnte soetwas ja mal als sportlichen Wettkampf sehen.

Die BB-Fraktion gegen die Vergleichsangler !!!!!!!

Sven


----------



## MichaelB (20. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....ja nee.....is klar.... erstma auf Markt


 Yo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - morgen geht allerdings nicht, ich melde mich bis Sonntag in den Harz ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das mit den Brandungsdingensbummens ist keine gar so üble Idee....


 Gelle? Endlich mal wieder eine Männer-Rute spüren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ollten wir vielleicht nochmal ein Pläuschchen drüber halten Herr "Godfather of Storm"


 Wem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (20. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Yo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da liegt doch gar kein Schnee !??
Der ist doch nur im Winter da, es sei denn, man bringt in sich Tütenweise mit


----------



## marioschreiber (20. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Gelle? Endlich mal wieder eine Männer-Rute spüren
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TAAAAAAAAAATÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAA !!!!


----------



## wodibo (20. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Gelle? Endlich mal wieder eine Männer-Rute spüren
> Gruß
> Michael



*Taaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Huhu Micha  #h 
Mit der Ferkelei bist Du dabei :m :q

@Mario
Ich liebe Denunzianten :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Wodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe Denunzianten


..das lese ich heute schon zum zweiten Mal
 ..... tja MB sieht fast so aus, als wenn Sie Dich auf dem Kieker haben  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (21. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Joh, nun ist er Dran.
Trutta hatte Ihn auch schon am Zipfelchen.

Da ist MB schnell in die Urheimat der gleichgeschlechtlichen Spielereien
geflüchtet.
Und verdammt versaut wiedergekommen  

R.R. #h


----------



## Reppi (21. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Keine Feier ohne Meier........
Ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei !!
Und ho,ho.ho.....ich bringe in meinem kleinen Säckchen mind. 1 Ersatzpontoon mit;
also Sönke und/oder MB , wer zuerst kommt darf mal ....... :q  :q 
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Keule (22. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

06.11. sieht gut aus, wäre da doch auch gerne dabei... #v
könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen...


----------



## MichaelB (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist MB schnell in die Urheimat der gleichgeschlechtlichen Spielereien
> geflüchtet.
> Und verdammt versaut wiedergekommen


 Halloo - hoo, selbst wenn das vielleicht vor Äonen mal so kreiert worden ist - zur Perfektion gebracht wurde es aber dann doch eher hetero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> es sei denn, man bringt in sich Tütenweise mit


 ...sagte die weiße Weste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Trutta hatte Ihn auch schon am Zipfelchen.


 Das ist jetzt aber unfair, allein gegen zwei... wie sollen die denn da auch nur den Hauch einer Chance haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Das ist jetzt aber unfair, allein gegen zwei... wie sollen die denn da auch nur den Hauch einer Chance haben



Ich sach ma: Du bist fällig :q  :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> ...sagte die weiße Weste


Moin Michael!

Nun mal Hosen runter:q 
Du und der Diggler, wer von Euch beiden ist es;+ 

Ich tippe auf den DD, da er ja bekanntlich schon öfters ne durchgescheuerte Büx hatte:q 




http://funfire.de/bilder/thumbs/funfire-de-1087559185-82.jpg


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Deputi Medo

Muß man denn gleich den harten ##  raushängen lassen ;+ 

Sei man nicht so streng mit den beiden, Du bist ja scharf wie ein Rettig :q !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Deputi Medo
> 
> Muß man denn gleich den harten ## raushängen lassen ;+
> 
> ...


So bin ich nun mal:q 

Hart und Scharf!!


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Moin Michael!
> 
> Nun mal Hosen runter
> 
> ...


Ich habs:q #v 

Es ist der Diggler!!
Bei Michi sieht es doch wohl eher so aus:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

....wie ich schon im Hilfssheriff-Thread geschrieben habe..... da hat man doch glatt den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht...aber warte ma ab Jörg..... Dich kriegen wir auch noch....  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....wie ich schon im Hilfssheriff-Thread geschrieben habe..... da hat man doch glatt den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht...aber warte ma ab Jörg..... Dich kriegen wir auch noch....


ne ne Vossi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nicht immer nach deinen Regeln!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> nicht immer nach deinen Regeln


 .....okay....ich bin mal gespannt, wieviel Widerstand so ein feines Togiak meinem völlig unabsichtlich eindringen wollendem Drilling entgegenzusetzen hat    :q 
Bessere Regel ???


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .....okay....ich bin mal gespannt, wieviel Widerstand so ein feines Togiak meinem völlig unabsichtlich eindringen wollendem Drilling entgegenzusetzen hat  :q
> Bessere Regel ???


Auf in den Kampf!!

Also Herr von und Zu!

Zu dollen Wellengang gehabt?:q ;+


----------



## Maddin (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Um das Ding hier noch unübersichtlicher zu machen:
Heisst es nicht Serg*e*ant??


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Jau Maddin stimmt !!

Wollte doch nur mal wieder nen neuen Termin einstellen, für so ein astreines und supergeiles Ostsee-Treffen................ und nun schau Dir das an was  daraus geworden ist.

Egal, der 06.11. steht schon mal fest. :m


----------



## Agalatze (24. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

habe mir jetzt leider nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, aber wollte euch nur mitteilen dass der fehmarn-cup auch am 6.11 ist. da werden die strände auf fehmarn bestimmt voll sein.


----------



## Maddin (24. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Unter diesen Umständen würde ich dann für den 30.10. voten


----------



## Medo (24. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Um das Ding hier noch unübersichtlicher zu machen:
> Heisst es nicht Serg*e*ant??


Thanks Maddin!

Watt für ne Pein:c


----------



## Awel (24. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hallo,

bin noch recht neu hier und es wird mein erstes Treffen, aber ich komme auch. 
Dann kann ich mich endlich mal an kompetenter Stelle über Bellys informieren.
Wo das Treffen stattfindet erfahre ich wahrscheinlich hier im Board, oder?
Ich wäre für Fehmarn.

Gruß
Awel


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir jetzt leider nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, aber wollte euch nur mitteilen dass der fehmarn-cup auch am 6.11 ist. da werden die strände auf fehmarn bestimmt voll sein.


 Danke für den Hinweis, aber zum Glück gibt es am Festland jede Menge gute Strände an denen auch mit Fisch zu rechnen ist #h 



			
				Mikefish schrieb:
			
		

> und nun schau Dir das an was daraus geworden ist


 Ach Mike, wir könne teils nicht anders, das passiert einfach so...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (29. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,


			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bringe in meinem kleinen Säckchen mind. 1 Ersatzpontoon mit;
> also Sönke und/oder MB , wer zuerst kommt darf mal .......
> 
> 
> ...


 Na dann melde ich mich hiermit doch schon mal an als freiwilliger Ersatzpontoonpaddler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wer weiß, ob Sönke nicht schon sein Eigenes zu Wasser lässt... #y 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (29. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Na dann melde ich mich hiermit doch schon mal an als freiwilliger Ersatzpontoonpaddler    Wer weiß, ob Sönke nicht schon sein Eigenes zu Wasser lässt...



Hmmppff....jaja..haut man alle mit soner Gummiente ab und lasst mich gaaaaanz allein am Ufer stehen. Jedenfalls habe ich dann den Grill, die Getränke und den Strand für mich ganz allein... #c   :q

Naja egal...dann gibbet eben nen Gumminathor und nen Stormbringer-Quietscheentchen..:-q


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Brösel, ich bin doch auch noch da !


----------



## Broesel (29. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Mario,
dann machen wir es uns am Strand gemütlich. Bevor ich in so ein Ding reinsteige, fange ich schon eher an ne Wäschleine durch die Luft zu schwingen...   #g


----------



## MichaelB (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

Jungz, Ihr seid ja nicht allein :m  - ich würde zwar gern das eine oder andere Mal fremd gehen, bleibe aber dem festen Stand auf dem Boden der Tatsachen auf unabsehbare Zeit weiterhin treu #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

HI,

@Broesel&Bodenständige: tja, wenn alles gut laufen wird, habe ich bis dahin schon ein Quietsche-entchen... aber zum Einsatz würde es trotzdem nicht kommen, da ich an egal-welchem-wochenend-termin "bodenständig" sein werden muss und arbeite...

Sodenn wimmere ich vor mich hin und raufe mir die Haare...

Wenn im Herbst irgendjemand mal unter der Woche Zeit hätte...   #c  :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				entchentor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn im Herbst irgendjemand mal unter der Woche Zeit hätte...


 ....wozu.... ;+  ;+ 
Möchtest Du, dass ich Dich kurz einführe in die Geheimnisse des Gummiringes  ;+  ;+ .....kein Problem..... irgendwann im Oktober werde ich sicher einen Tag frei haben......hoffe ich....und denn könnten wir auf Tour gehen....


----------



## Ace (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Sönke...hab einmal die Woche ´nen freien Tag(im Herbst wahrscheinlich Montag), ich denke das wir dat hinbekommen....wird ja auch ma Zeit.


----------



## Ace (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Na dann lass uns gleich ´nen Dreier machen.


----------



## MichaelB (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Möchtest Du, dass ich Dich kurz einführe in die Geheimnisse des Gummiringes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hüstel... räusper.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 treulose Tomate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Haare-Raufer ( welche eigentlich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) und was tut man dann mit einer Gummi-Ente? Auf den Winter warten und rodeln gehn? Natürlich nur, wenn die Piste glatt und ohne Hubbel ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				ACE schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann lass uns gleich ´nen Dreier machen


 ....naa naaa naaa  :q 
Sei froh, dass Herr "Aushilfsdenunziant" Mario nicht online ist   
Aber 'ne gute Idee..... was meinst Du wie der Herr Actor danach fertig ist  :q


----------



## MichaelB (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

na das wird ja immer besser hier... #d  lasst das mal nicht Mario oder Mike lesen :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ace (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Jo wir gebens ihm abwechselnd richtig:q


----------



## Broesel (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Jo wir gebens ihm abwechselnd richtig



aber büdde nur mit Gummi... #y :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				safety Brösel schrieb:
			
		

> aber büdde nur mit Gummi...


  #6  #6 
So'n Belly soll ja zum grössten Teil aus Gummi bestehen


----------



## theactor (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Rührend, wie Ihr Euch sorgt: also ich könnte, wenn ich denn begummit bin, den ein oder anderen Dreier gebrauchen  :q 

Würde mich allerdings genauso freuen, "unverhütet" und von Land aus Gruppen-mäßig   "dorschen" zu gehen - sowie es mit der "Verhütung" nicht rechtzeitig klappt!

@Turtelpärchen: was los.. Ihr habt Euch schon lange nicht mehr beim Eier..ahm.. kaufen getroffen, was!  #g 

#h


----------



## Karsten01 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich hab mal fürn 6.11 angeklickt,

wäre gern dabei,aber sagt mal,sind eigentlich auch die neuen Boardis wie ich willkommen?So wie ich eben gelesen habe sind ja nur die Älteren dabei!
#h Karsten



                                         #g


----------



## theactor (30. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

hi,

@Karsten01: es wäre das erste Treffen bei dem nicht ein "Treff-Newbie" willkommen wäre! Die Treffen sind immer ein Highlight (ich muss mal ob der Aussichten *seufzen*) und da ist JEDER gern gesehen!!
Wäre es eine "Insider-Idee" würde es sicherlich kein "offizielles" Thema dazu geben.
Also: HIN DA! 


thedarfichnochmalebenseufzentor... :c


----------



## MichaelB (31. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich eben gelesen habe sind ja nur die Älteren dabei!


 Also ich bin lange nicht so alt wie der actor nach ´nem Dreier aussieht :g  
Come along, you´re welcome :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Möchtest Du, dass ich Dich kurz einführe in die Geheimnisse des Gummiringes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Taaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaattaaaaaaaaaaaaa:q :q :q *

*Da kam das Verhüterli vom Bildchen(wo is es denn) wohl doch vom Diggler:q :q *


----------



## Medo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Zitat von Jo wir gebens ihm abwechselnd richtig
> 
> 
> aber büdde nur mit Gummi...
> ...


Und noch nen *Taaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaattaaaaaaaaaaaaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Reppi (31. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

:c  :c  :c  :c 
Habe gerade für den 30.10. gestimmt und hoffe nun das das Ergebniss noch kippt und die anderen dann trotzdem Zeit haben.............
Der andere Termin ist leider schon von Nordanglers Testfischen, zu dem ich mich schon vorher angemeldet habe, blockiert !
Monatelang gar nichts und dann 2 solche Geschichten an einem Tag.. :c 
Nicht weinen Michael   , vielleicht kannst Du mein BB doch haben, per Medo ?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Reppi (31. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Habe ganz vergessen Medo zu seinem neuen Job zu gratulieren !
Endlich nimmt sein trauriges Leben eine Wendung ein; er hat eine Aufgabe, glaubt nun gebraucht zu werden und alles wird gut.........
Nur wenn er glaubt, dadurch ein besserer Angler zu werden...tz,tz..tz #d  :q 
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (31. August 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Endlich nimmt sein trauriges Leben eine Wendung ein; er hat eine Aufgabe, glaubt nun gebraucht zu werden und alles wird gut.........



Medo ändert sich nie #d , der wird eher noch schlimmer :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

äh hallo?!

also ich glaub das wohl nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also...ich bin da ja ganz anders erzogen..... und überhaupt#c 


und an@at

wie jetzt medo observer???

wer passt denn jetzt auf broder auf???


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> wer passt denn jetzt auf broder auf???



broder #h  ist doch mittlerweile ganz brav geworden - leider #u   .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> broder #h ist doch mittlerweile ganz brav geworden - leider #u  .
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


und ich etwa nicht ?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Moin,

werde mich mit dem abstimmen erstmal Vorsichtig zurück halten, der 30.10 wäre vorest noch frei, der 6 leider nicht.

Mal schauen würde mich aber freuen wenn es irgendwie klappt. #:  #:  #: 

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Neugiertor schrieb:
			
		

> Turtelpärchen: was los.. Ihr habt Euch schon lange nicht mehr beim Eier..ahm.. kaufen getroffen, was


 .... wir führen...wie sagt man soo schön - eine sehr freizügige "Einkaufsbeziehung". Also nix mit "Du musst aber am Samstag um 9:00 dort sein" - oder "Wehe wenn Du nicht da bist"  #u .-.....boaaaah nö..... so was machen wir nicht...wir sind da eher spontan  :q


Und : By the way..... bitte ein paar mehr Stimmen für den ersten Termin. Würde ungerne am 6.11. mit Abwesenheit glänzen


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> :c  :c  :c  :c
> Habe gerade für den 30.10. gestimmt und hoffe nun das das Ergebniss noch kippt und die anderen dann trotzdem Zeit haben.............
> Der andere Termin ist leider schon von Nordanglers Testfischen, zu dem ich mich schon vorher angemeldet habe, blockiert !
> Monatelang gar nichts und dann 2 solche Geschichten an einem Tag.. :c
> ...


Tja das sieht bei mir genauso aus,hab mich schon im Juni dort angemeldet.
Vieleicht kippt ja noch der Termin 
Wäre sehr gerne bei Euch dabei.


----------



## Stingray (3. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Moin

Wenn ich mit der Brandungsrute komme, sind Krallenbleie nicht erlaubt , oder ?
Wegen der ganzen Gummiboote:q . Habe leider kein Bellyboot. Würde ich aber gerne mal testen, ob mir das liegt. 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

WoW !

17 : 17   ich glaube wir müssen 2 Treffen abhalten ?  #g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

So denn hab ich auch mal abgestimmt den wenn dann kann ich überhaupt nur am 6.11. Würde mich freuen wenn ich das einrichten kann, weis aber noch nicht wie ich Bereitschaft habe im November.


----------



## TorF21 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				notorischerabsager schrieb:
			
		

> Und : By the way..... bitte ein paar mehr Stimmen für den ersten Termin. Würde ungerne am 6.11. mit Abwesenheit glänzen




Tut mir leid Vossi, #d  hab grad für den 06.11. gestimmt, weil am 30.10. geht bei mir gar nichts.

@MikeFish: Ich sage mal zu 99% zu. Du wirst ja sicher wieder ne Verpflegungsliste zusammenstellen. Ich bring dann die schon einmal angekündigten 20 Brötchen, Senf und Ketshup mit.

Gruss Torsten #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Spitze Torsten !!  #v   :m 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Verräter;) schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid Vossi,


 ....jajajaja.....Torsten Du Verräter..... ich habe gerade mal meinen Plan gecheckt.... ich kann vielleicht......gaaaanz vielleicht vom sehr zeitigen Morgen, bis gegen 11:00 Uhr..... und wenn ich nur erscheine, um Dich zu ärgern  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ungerne am 6.11. mit Abwesenheit glänzen


 Wenn Du das wagst lernst Du meine strenge Seite kennen  erst nicht morgens auf den Markt und dann lieber wieder wech sein wenn ich aufschlage... tsss tsss tsss... als Entschuldigung dann eine sehr freizügige Einkausbeziehung angebeben... 

*I´m fuckin´disapointed!* #q 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: darf ich Dir denn wenigstens am 23ten Oktember einen plümpern?


----------



## TorF21 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				torstenärgernwollendiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann vielleicht......gaaaanz vielleicht vom sehr zeitigen Morgen, bis gegen 11:00 Uhr..... und wenn ich nur erscheine, um Dich zu ärgern  :q  :q



Oh, ich glaub Mike setzt den Beginn der Veranstaltung auf Grund des an diesem Tag sehr starken Tidenhubs auf 12:00 Uhr fest. #v    #v 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Salmonelle (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

zwanzich zu zwanzich jetz, obwohl ich wohl auch am 6. könnte ...also teilnehmen...


----------



## Ace (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Jo sieht stark nach 2 Treffen aus oder ???


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Am 30.10 wäre Klasse.
Bei gutem Wetter würde ich Geleitschutz mit meiner Gummiwurst geben


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

.....hhmmmm noch ist ja Zeit. Also abwarten und mal sehen watt wird?

Mal was anderes Leute.
Kann denn Einer mit nem Boot dabei sein ?? Also so mit nem Schlauchboot oder so? Das wir vor Ort zu Wasser lassen können. Vorrausgesetzt die Wetterbedingungen passen !

Nordlicht kann ja vielleicht auch noch mit seinem Boot angeschippert kommen aber das kommt auch aufs Wetter an und "wo" das Treffen stattfindet. Schön wärs wenn er auch dabei ist !  :m  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

ohhh Mann........... ich les gerade.
Unser oh-nemo kann sein Gummiteil doch mit zum Einsatz bringen.  #v 
Na das wäre was wenn das passen würde. Gibt doch ne Menge Portion Sicherheit dazu für die BB-Fahrer.  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh Mann........... ich les gerade.
> Unser oh-nemo kann sein Gummiteil doch mit zum Einsatz bringen.  #v
> Na das wäre was wenn das passen würde. Gibt doch ne Menge Portion Sicherheit dazu für die BB-Fahrer.  #6


Hallo Mike,hast Du auch das Datum gesehen 
Am 6.11. hab ich schon beim Vergleichsangen in DK ein Date.
Könnte also nur ne Woche vorher :q


----------



## TorF21 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Is ja ziemlich still geworden hier. ;+  Dann will ich den Thread mal wieder nach oben bringen, bevor er noch in Vergessenheit gerät. |supergri 
Nu ma los, wir brauchen noch ein paar Votings für den 06.11.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Jo, setzt mal ein Date an. Am 30.10. kan nich nicht denn am 31. haben wir Vereinsangeln. Am 30. fahre ich dann nach Hamburg zur Norwegen Roadshow. Wäre übrigens auch ne Möglichkeit zum Boardietreffen aber das ist ein anderer Thread.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

geil....der 30te geht in Führung  :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (15. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

wenn das so weiter geht melde ich mich unter 23 neuen Namen an und stimme jedes Mal für den 6ten  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stokker (15. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Dann lutsch ich dir ein Auge aus.
Der 30. ste ist der Renner....


----------



## TorF21 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Mensch, mensch, mensch, :r  #q  #q  #q  :r 

ich hab gesagt ihr sollt für den 06.11. stimmen!!!!




			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wenn das so weiter geht melde ich mich unter 23 neuen Namen an und stimme jedes Mal für den 6ten
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, da mach ich mit.  #6 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

öhhhh....kleiner Hinweis.... |director: 


Der Moderator nimmt noch Bestechungsgelder und Geschenke für das editieren der Umfrage an    |supergri  :m


----------



## wombat (16. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Truttafriend

 :c Bitte-bitte-bitte! :c 
Sperr die Umfrage und leite alle Abstimmungen(30.10.) auf'n 6.11.
Ich schenke dir auch ne Fliege l><l  

G'day
Klaus


----------



## TorF21 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> @Truttafriend
> 
> :c Bitte-bitte-bitte! :c
> Sperr die Umfrage und leite alle Abstimmungen(30.10.) auf'n 6.11.
> ...




...und ich brat dir ne herrliche Rübezahl-Roulade! #g

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Chrush (16. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

|muahah: 

leg noch eine drauf.... dann macht er´s vielleicht.    

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## wombat (16. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

:l  Hallo (leiber - netter) Tim  :l  :l  >Schleim<

Ich putze auch deine Schwimmflossen! |rotwerden 


G'day
Klaus


----------



## Gnilftz (16. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				TorF21 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich brat dir ne herrliche Rübezahl-Roulade! #g
> 
> Gruß Torsten



@ Torsten
Wenn ich jetzt für den 6.11. stimme,
trägst Du mir dann immer mein Getackel ans Wasser???  |supergri 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

...und mit tiefer Zufriedenheit betrachte ich wie jeden Abend das aktuelle Abstimmungsergebnis    |supergri  |supergri 

...und Tim ....untersteh' Dich..... ich hab' da noch was in petto....also den Ball schön flach halten  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Am 30.sten werden Dorsche gediggelt,Mefos geangelt und Würste gegrillt, so oder so......


----------



## TorF21 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Torsten
> Wenn ich jetzt für den 6.11. stimme,
> trägst Du mir dann immer mein Getackel ans Wasser???  |supergri
> 
> ...



...wenn es dir nichts ausmacht stundenlang untätig am Strand zu sitzen und vergebens auf mich zu warten?  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## TorF21 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mit tiefer Zufriedenheit betrachte ich wie jeden Abend das aktuelle Abstimmungsergebnis    |supergri  |supergri
> 
> ...und Tim ....untersteh' Dich..... ich hab' da noch was in petto....also den Ball schön flach halten  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri



@ Vossi
Freu dich ma nich zu früh, wir holen auf!

am 30.10.04    22 44,00% 
am 06.11.04    21 42,00%  #6 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Zweiter Platz ist doch besser als letzter,oder ??


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Oh man/n, 

Ich habe gerade festgestellt das ich noch gar
nicht meine stimme abgegeben habe!!#d #d 

Was nun???#c #c 

Na, ich werde noch einwenig warten#6 #6 und mir es noch mal durch denn kopf laufen lassen.#2 #2 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich bring dir ein Bier mit wenn du ........


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Stokker

ich höre!!!!!  

wenn ich was?????:g 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

:m|supergri  Ich sag nur , was kommt nach 29 ???? Ich gebe es dir dann am 30 sten, wenn `s recht ist


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Stokker 

möchtest du einen Tip haben welchen ich Tippppppe ?????


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Fischbox (17. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin |wavey: 
Mittlerweile hat sich bei mir herauskristallisiert, dass der 30.10. wohl doch der geeignetere Termin ist und daher habe ich ersten auch mein Voting dafür abgegeben.
@Stokker 
Bekomme ich dafür ein Pils, oder gilt das Angebot nur für den Reisenden?!

Ich denke aber, dass ich vorher noch wenigstens ein bis zwei Übungseinheiten am geilsten Meer der Welt durchziehen muß. |supergri


----------



## Stokker (18. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Fischbox,dein Pils ist gesichert #g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile hat sich bei mir herauskristallisiert, dass der 30.10. wohl doch der geeignetere Termin ist und daher habe ich ersten auch mein Voting dafür abgegeben.


 .... #6 ...recht so Thomas  #6 

@ Torf

..und wieder ist ein Tag gegangen , der 30.te hat Stimmen gefangen...

 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Stokker (18. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

_Es wird so mancher noch verstehn _
_wir woll`n am 30.sten schon gehn._

_Der 6.ste ist zwar auch nicht schlecht,_
_jedoch den 30gern nicht recht._

_ Fangt halt am 6.sten was wir lassen,_
_ Fisch mit Augen gross wie Tassen._

_Danach lasst uns Freunde sein_
_und wer nicht kommt der bleibt daheim.....#g_


----------



## TorF21 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Torf
> 
> ..und wieder ist ein Tag gegangen , der 30.te hat Stimmen gefangen...
> 
> |supergri  |supergri  |supergri



 |splat:  |splat:  |splat:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hi Leute,
also solche Umfragen hier im AB sind immer spannender als ein F1-Rennen. :m 

Na warten wir es ab wer sich alles noch entscheidet.


----------



## Stokker (18. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Reisender, lass hören.......


----------



## MichaelB (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

nicht, daß ich nicht allen ihren Spaß gönne, aber sollte der 6te gekippt werden *führe ich einen Regentanz auf! |laola: *

Wollt Ihr das wirklich? |jump: 

Gruß
Michael, noch sunshine-guy :g


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin
hatte für den 30.10. gestimmt, ist aber leider was dazwischen gekommen. Bei mir wäre nun der 6.11. aktuell. Wenn modtechnisch |wavey:  möglich #c bitte das Umfrageergebnis ändern. Streiche einen Hit bei 30.10, setzte einen bei 6.11.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reisender (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Stokker

Wann ist die 1 Plümperolympiade ??? und ich habe 2 Wochen urlaub:k :g 


Gruß
Reosender


----------



## TorF21 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> hatte für den 30.10. gestimmt, ist aber leider was dazwischen gekommen. Bei mir wäre nun der 6.11. aktuell. Wenn modtechnisch |wavey:  möglich #c bitte das Umfrageergebnis ändern. Streiche einen Hit bei 30.10, setzte einen bei 6.11.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



 |jump: juhu, unentschieden |jump: 

Das war das Break, jetzt fällt der 30. #h  #h  #h 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Torf schrieb:
			
		

> Das war das Break, jetzt fällt der 30





			
				RAINMAN schrieb:
			
		

> aber sollte der 6te gekippt werden führe ich einen Regentanz auf!




*Ob Stimmenklau oder gar Regentanz,
das interessiert mich nicht so ganz.
Der 30.te ist immer noch im Rennen,
am 6.ten kann ich länger pennen*

wartet mal ab....das wird schon noch  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Habs geändert Andreas. Mir würde der 6. nemlich auch besser passen wenn ich denn überhaupt kann.


----------



## Stokker (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Nachtigall, ik hör dir trappsen.....
dat Ding jeht ab ,dat Ding....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich sag ja: ...spannender als nen F1-Rennen, wo immer nur "Rot" vorneweg ist!

Da soll mir noch einer kommen und sagen Angel wäre langweilig.  :q   :q


----------



## MichaelB (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> *Ob Stimmenklau oder gar Regentanz,*
> *das interessiert mich nicht so ganz.*
> *Der 30.te ist immer noch im Rennen,*
> *am 6.ten kann ich länger pennen*
> ...


 Sach ma, übst Du jetzt schon für den Titel "Board-Pööööht" des Jahres? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du könntest vielleicht am 6ten Nowemba als Minne-Sänger auftreten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich wollte natürlich gesagt haben >>am 6ten Tag des elften Mondes<< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Stormbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma, übst Du jetzt schon für den Titel "Board-Pööööht" des Jahres


 ..... nööö... :q 
Ich bringe lediglich meine Freude über ein Teilergebnis zum Ausdruck, obwohl wenn ich es jetzt so betrachte, dann gefällt mir das schon gar nicht mehr so  |uhoh: 
Aber meine Stimme kann ich ja noch abgeben  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Meeresangler Schwerin Danke für`s ändern

@ all da ja nun je 24 Angler einen Tag favorisieren, wäre es evtl. angebracht zwei Treffen durchzuführen. Es gebe dann auch ordentlich was zu berichten von zwei Treff`s, und keiner müßte traurig :c  sein was zu verpassen  !
Und manche könnten sogar an beiden Treff`s teilnehmen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Männer,

wann ist dann hier schluß mit der stimmen abgabe?? da ich ja noch eine habe.:q 
oder werde ich zu fischfutter verarbeitet, wenn ich nun meine stimme abgebe?#c #c 

Gruß
Reisender
(der auf so einen moment gewartet, und nun die hosen voll hat)


----------



## wombat (22. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

|wavey: Reisender

Wenn du für den 06.11. abstimmst hast du (z.Z.)
 |jump:  |jump:  |jump:   24 Freunde

G'day
Klaus


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ all da ja nun je 24 Angler einen Tag favorisieren, wäre es evtl. angebracht zwei Treffen durchzuführen. Es gebe dann auch ordentlich was zu berichten von zwei Treff`s, und keiner müßte traurig :c sein was zu verpassen  !
> Und manche könnten sogar an beiden Treff`s teilnehmen.


 *DAS *ist ja wohl die Idee des Herbstes 2004 #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ist ja echt ne gute Idee.  #6 

*Wie wäre es mit 2 Treffen ??*

( denn es dünkelt so in mir, das bestimmt ein Treffen ausfällt wegen Sturm oder so ?? )

Also ich kann an beiden Terminen und würde auch an beiden Terminen ordentlich mir was vom Grill abgreifen und danach im Wasser.  :k


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@wombat

Na klasse und 24 feinde ;+ ;+ ;+  ich glaube ich werde meinen darauß halten und alleine angeln gehen #t 

scheibenkleister was mach ich nur ;+ 

aber 2 Treffen sind doch auch gut #6 #6 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## wombat (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Reisender

Wenn du für'n 06.11. stimmst wird Mike dich am Grill schützen :q 
(_aber nur wenn er keine Würstchen im seine Hände hält_ )  

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Blauortsand (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Ich wäre auch für die 2 Treffenvariante !!!
Bei mir ist es definitiv nur möglich am 30.10. zu erscheinen!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

na denn mal los, ich bin auch für 2 Treffen weil ich am 30. nicht kann.


----------



## detlefb (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Mikefish 
2 Treffen hätte was, der 30.10 wäre für mich OK!!!!.

........................................................
Da könnte ich auch evt. mit meiner Gummiwurst Belly-Boat Geleitschutz anbieten. Es hapert noch an einem Tank!!!! 

Hat einer der Boardies noch einen günstigen Tank für'n ältern (6PS)Mercury Außenborder in der Garage stehen?????


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

*@all*


zwar habe ich noch eine stimme ,möchte aber nicht die verantwortung übernehmen, das alles nur an mir hängt. 

*werde mich aus der wertung zurückziehen und keine stimme abgeben!!*

sollten 2 treffen stadfinden werde ich auf einen dabei sein.

möchte mann mich deswegen steinigen, bitte aber nur aus 100 meter endfernung:q 

sollte doch der entscheiden der denn TH geöffnet hat.




Gruß
Reisender


----------



## detlefb (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> *@all*
> 
> sollte doch der entscheiden der denn TH geöffnet hat.



Nu aber nich Feige werden!!! :q  
Ich habe auch noch nicht abgestimmt!!! So wie aussieht sollten wir verstärkt über Zwei Termine!! reden. 24:24 da macht es Sinn oder??


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@detlefb

na feige würde ich nicht sagen:q  aber du könntest ja mal denn anfang machen !#6 aber bei so einen stand ist es besser zwei treffen zu mache!

Gruß Reisender


----------



## Fischbox (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Mädels|wavey: 

Meiner Meinung nach stellt sich die Sache ganz einfach dar, denn es kann bei einer solch großen Resonnanz und einem solch knappen Umfrageergebnis nur 2 Treffen geben, denn schließlich sollen ja nicht über 20 Leutchens in den Arsch gekniffen sein, oder?! Natürlich kann und soll das der gute Mike nicht alles alleine organisieren. Ich würde mich bereit erklären die Organisation (bzw. die Threadpflege) für den 30.10. zu übernehmen, falls der Mike damit einverstanden ist und wir uns auf 2 Treffen einigen.


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Fischbox


|laola: #g #g |stolz: |good: |good: |good: |stolz: :z :z :z :z 


wenn du denn 30.10.04 übernimst werde ich mich dankbar zeigen#6  


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Es hat sich einer getraut.

25-24 stimmen


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,
gebt dem Mann eine Zigarre |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

na das war wohl nichts!! ohne feuer kann man nicht rauchen.#d 

schon wieder einer der es gut mit uns meint:q 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## detlefb (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> (bzw. die Threadpflege) für den 30.10. zu übernehmen, falls der Mike damit einverstanden ist und wir uns auf 2 Treffen einigen.


Wenn es in die Richtung geht packe ich ein paar Würstchen & SixPack extra ein.
@  Fischbox wenn Du weitere Unterstützung bzgl. Orga brauchst gebe Bescheid...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*





_*THOMAS MEIN HELD   *_


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

*Es gibt 2 Treffen !!*

Klar bei soooooviel Resonanz kann man nicht ca.50% der Leute übergehen oder einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

Also Thomas dann kümmer Dich etwas um den 30.10.  Obwohl ja schon so gut wie alles klaro ist. Jeder bringt wieder was mit an Getränke und Verpflegung mit.
Nun weiss ich nicht genau ob der *Schwenk-Grill * dabei ist und an welchen Termin genau ??

Grillkohle bringe ich am 30.10. und am 06.11. jeweils nen Beutel voll mit.

Im Grunde ist alles so wie immer, also wie gehabt.
Nur das Wetter müssen wir eben noch abwarten und erst wenige Tage vorher entscheiden wo wir uns dann treffen. Aber das hat ja noch etwas Zeit.
Darum drückt mal nen büschen die Daumen, das uns Petrus hold ist mit dem Wetter und Wind.  #6   #h


----------



## Reisender (24. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

MikeFish*Es gibt 2 Treffen !!*
*Klasse er hat gesprochen *


*Gruß*
*Reisender*


----------



## Fischbox (24. September 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Alles klar #6 !

Hier ist der Link zum 1.SOT am 30.10. .


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

*Mal zur Erinnerung wieder auf den Plan gebracht.*  :k  #: 

Der 06.11. ist immer noch ein aktueller Termin für die Leute die für diesen Tag abgestimmt haben.

Ich hoffe das uns Petrus am 30.10. ans Wasser lässt und auch genauso am 06.11. !!  :m 

*Also nicht vergessen: Am 06.11. ist auch nochmal Ostsee-Treffen !*


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> *Also nicht vergessen: Am 06.11. ist auch nochmal Ostsee-Treffen !*


 Wie könnte man das vergessen - allerdings ist da nicht *nochmal* Treffen, sondern da ist schlicht und einfach *Das Super-Ostsee-Treffen  *
Allerdings ist da auch http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37998 - die Insel wird voll werden :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

So ja nun nicht Michael

Es ist allgemein international üblich, das immer das die 1. Veranstaltung
den Gala-Charakter hat.

Ich denke wir werden aber vor Ort besprechen ob wir Euch noch ein paar Fische drinlassen. :g 

R.R.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ MichaelB

Lass die Insel doch voll sein, da will ich möglichst sowieso nicht rauf.
Denn meistens haben wir gut und bestens auf dem Festland bei unseren Treffen gefangen.  :m 
Also lass die mal alle schön auf die Insel rennen.  :g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Rausreißer

Also Bitte !!
Gala-Charakter haben nun *beide Treffen*, da wir das ja gesplittet haben.  #6


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> allgemein international üblich, das immer das die 1. Veranstaltung
> den Gala-Charakter hat.


 Ja - nee - is klar  und die Premiere kommt vor der Generalprobe |supergri |supergri 

@Mike: don´t worry, alles gut :m außerdem blieb bei derartiger Resonanz gar keine andere Möglichkeit, als eben zwei Termine zu nehmen.
Ja, las sie mal alle auf die Insel rennen |supergri |supergri |supergri aber was meinste, wie die gucken würden , wenn wir schon *vorher* da wären :g Veranstaltung hin oder her, gepachtet hat den Strand ja niemand  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@Michael
Gernot hat schon recht  
Und wenn ich mir die namhaften Teilnehmer am 30.10. anschaue............
sonst frag Sönke doch mal was im zu dem Wort "Zweitbesetzung" (am 06.11) einfällt |supergri  |supergri  |supergri   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

^Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> frag Sönke doch mal was im zu dem Wort "Zweitbesetzung" (am 06.11) einfällt |supergri |supergri |supergri
> Gruß Uwe


 Na ihm wird unter Tränen einfallen, daß er ja mal wieder gaaar keine Zeit hat und überhaupt... das Leben ist grausam und schrecklich gemein   

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: aber wenn ich es schaffe die Diva loszueisen sollte einer Länge Gold am 30ten (also bei der Generalprobe) nix im Wege stehen |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



> Na ihm wird unter Tränen einfallen, daß er ja mal wieder gaaar keine Zeit hat und überhaupt... das Leben ist grausam und schrecklich gemein


Schade, dann haut ihr wohl ab, wenn ich komme........hätte sonst in sein Klagelied mit eingestimmt; dank Onkel Hartz darf ich jetzt auch an den Wochenenden arbeiten und komme nicht so los, wie ich es gerne würde :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MichaelB aber wenn ich es schaffe die Diva loszueisen sollte einer Länge Gold am 30ten (also bei der Generalprobe) nix im Wege stehen |wavey:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Mjam könnte ja lecker werden, aber wetten: irgendwas läst er (sich) zustoßen.
> 
> Onkel Hartz ist doch ein anderer Wind, oder verwechsel ich da was... #c.
> 
> ...


----------



## theactor (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

HI,

Zweitbesetzung ist für mich leider ein Fremdwort... kann mir das einer erklären?
Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, ob es zeitlich für einen "goldigen Moment" reicht #h


----------



## Maddin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, ob es zeitlich für einen "goldigen Moment" reicht


Müßte es nicht "silberner Moment" heißen?


----------



## theactor (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

HI,

@Maddin:
am besten wäre natürlich 





> eine Länge Gold


 auf einen "Barren Silber"  #6  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

....so Männers...werde am 6.11. auch einchecken....allerdings nur von Sonnenaufgang bis gegen 12:00 Uhr.......
 #h


----------



## theactor (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

HI Diggel, 

wenn alles klappt, sehen wir uns dann auch ein paar Minuten!
Lange genug ists ja her! 

 #6 Sö


----------



## MichaelB (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....so Männers...werde am 6.11. auch einchecken....allerdings nur von Sonnenaufgang bis gegen 12:00 Uhr.......
> #h


 _*DAS*_ wäre allerdings was... vielleicht treffen wir uns vorher an der Möve?



			
				Actore schrieb:
			
		

> wenn alles klappt, sehen wir uns dann auch ein paar Minuten!


 Und _*DAS*_ wäre die Krönung  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

So, nachdem ich gestern wieder leicht mit der OSV (ostseevirus) infiziert wurde, will ich natürlich auch am kommenden Samstag nicht fehlen und nach möglich kein von gaaaanz früh bis mittag als STrandläufer mitmachen.
Gibts da eigendlich auch ne Teilnehmerliste?
Ort wie gehabt 1-2 Tage vorher?

Josi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ JosiHH

Wie immer: Strand 1-2 Tage vorher.
Teilnehmerlist ist nicht nötig, denn es erscheinen die die auch schon für den 06.11. abgestimmt hatten.
Auch bringt wieder jeder das mit, was er denkt mitbringen zukönnen.
Haben wir ja gestern gesehen, es ist reich bis viel zuviel da.

*Ausser der Schwenkgrill sollte schon dabei sein*  :k 
Grillkohle habe ich wieder einen Beutel mit.


----------



## MichaelB (1. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

so wie es ausschaut wird mich der Diggler am Samstag einführen - ins Diggeln |rolleyes 

Sollte zuuufällig jemand Weste und Flossen leihweise "_*über*_" haben?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich dachte daran, einen nach oh-nemo performten Mega-Knobi-Dipp mitzubringen #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

*HILFE !!*   

Da ja am *06.11. * Medo und sein Dreinbein-Grill nicht erscheinen können suchen wir noch jemand der auch solch einen Grill hat und den am *06.11.* mitbringen kann. Na das wärs dann...... :k 

Grillkohle habe ich dabei und notfalls auch nen kleinen 08-15-Grill.

Hoffentlich beschert uns Petrus auch so ein ruhiges Angelwetter ??


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

ich könnte evl mit einem 3-Bein aushelfen... den passenden Hänge-Grill habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: wirklich keiner ein Paar Flossen und ´ne Weste zu viel...?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hi, ich werde dies mal nicht kommen. Wir haben in Schwerin unsere zweite Meeresangelshow wo wir als Verein mithelfen werden. Aber nächstes mal versuch ich es wohl noch mal in SH.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hallo an alle die auch am* 06.11.* zum Treffen kommen wollen.
Wenn der vorhergesagte Wind so bleibt ( 4-5 NW ) dann wird DD wohl nicht der ersehnte Strand sein und ich würde dann lieber Staberhuk, im Osten der Insel Fehmarn, vorschlagen.

Na schau´n wir mal, was morgen vorhergesagt wird ?


----------



## MichaelB (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

mittlerweile habe ich mir auch Flossen und Weste aufgetan, es kann also los gehn |laola: |laola: 

Staberhuk wäre sicherlich interessant, wetteronline bleibt bei der Prognose NW-Wind... aber wäre Dahmeshöved oder evl Sierksdorf (Diggler???) nicht auch eine Möglichkeit?

Haben wir mittlerweile einen g´scheiten Grill?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gnilftz (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Am 06.11. findet auch der Fehmarncup statt, könnte uU etwas voll werden am Staberhuk... 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Also Grill ist kein Problem mehr, habe 2 kleine Rundgrill, die packe ich mit ein.
Grillkohle und Anzünder sind ebenfalls dabei.

Tja Leute...... was ist besser Dahme oder Dahmeshöved ?????????
Ich kenne mich dort nicht aus, was ist günstiger mit dem Parkplatz und wo muss man nicht allzuweit mit den Klamotten rennen ??

Bitte entscheidet IHR.

Wenn der vorrausgesagte Wind so bleibt ist die Dahme-Ecke wirklich gut und vorallem mal was anderes als Staberhuk.
Kommt man in der Dahme-Ecke auch mit Booten ran ans Wasser ??

..... Fehmarncup ???? Na dann ist doch Dahme noch besser für uns !
Dann können die "gröhlenden Horden" doch dort einfallen und ordentlich die "Natur aufmischen".  :g   #h


----------



## AndreasB (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

theactor war gestern in  Dahme. Hinauswaten auf die Sandbank war aufgrund der hohen Wellen nicht möglich. ;+ 

Vielleicht gibt Sönke uns mehr Input. #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## theactor (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

HI,

tja..kurios...Kaum ein Lüftchen, aber die See hatte sich noch nicht beruhigt.
Ziemlich hohe Welle, die alles daran setzte Testikel-Eiersalat herzustellen... #t  Da man in Dahme 50m und weiter auf die zweite Sandbank waten muss und eben dies unmöglich war sind wir nach Dazendorf weitergefahren.
Da gab es bei weitem nicht so einen Dorschsegen wie in Dahme in den letzten Wochen; dafür aber Ententeich und Meeresleuchten  :l 
Zu viert kamen 9 Dorsche raus; dafür der eine von Tom aber ein satter 56er!


----------



## MichaelB (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

na dann mal Petri allen, die unter der Woche nett an der Küste angeln gehen können #h 

Ich war bislang nur einmal in Dahme, d.h. es war wohl eher zwischen Dahme und Dahmeshöved - mit Booten würde es dort allerdings schlecht aussehen.
Heute Abend werde ich mal schaun, was mein nettes kleines Heftchen so an Info´s parat hat.

Staberhuk wird m.E. vom Fehmarn-Cup nicht betroffen sein, die klassischen Veranstaltungs-Strände liegen alle "oben herum", also von Bojendorf im Uhrzeigersinn bis Presen.
Ich hätte auch nix gegen die Insel, so lange schon nicht mehr dort gewesen um keinen Fisch zu fangen gefangen  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: sollte ich mich noch um einen Belly-Anker kümmern?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Dahmeshöved denke ich mal scheidet aus wegen mangelnder Parkmöglichkeiten. Unter dem Leuchtturm sieht es ähnlich aus. Höchstens davor (Beginn der Steilküste).

Sierksdorf ist für ein Treffen genauso ungeeignet, da die Grillitäten über ca. 400 mtr. geschleppt werden müssten (die Bellies natürlich auch).

Zu Fehmarn : Erfahrungsgemäss fischt man in der Brandung auflandig, also denke ich mir, dass die Strände um Katharinenhof und Staberhuk relativ ruhig da liegen werden.

So und nun knobeln wir mal weiter  :q


----------



## wombat (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hi Jungs  #h 

ich hab eine (doofe) frage :

Wann ist Treff (Uhrzeit) #c 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

*So.... es wird Staberhuk !!*

Denn.... es sind schon über 2 Tage starker Westwind und dann ist in der Ecke von Dahme reichlich das Wasser weggedrückt und somit hätten die Strandläufer, FliFischer und sonstige die am Ufer bleiben gaaaanz schlechte Karten.

Darum treffen wir uns am Strand von Staberhuk.
Parkplatz ist da, Toiletten auch, windgeschützt sitzen wir auch.... also bitte.

Wann wer zu welcher Uhrzeit erscheint ist jedem selber überlassen. Die Kernzeit für den Grill wird sich so ab 13:00 bis die Grillkohle alle ist erstrecken!

Wie sieht das aus mit Schlauchboote ?? Ist jemand mit dabei? 
Mit mehreren Leuten ist das kein Problem nen Schlauchboot zu Wasser zulassen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

#6 
Mike macht Nägel mit Köpfen   
Gut so......

wann schlägst Du denn so auf Mike  ;+  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Also ich will morgens noch min. 1 Stunde im Dunkel mit meinen BB übers Wasser rauschen.  :k   #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

....hmmm...das bedeutet also, dass Du gegen 6:00 Uhr losschipperst....wenn ich denn jetzt dank der Zeitumstellung richtig gerechnet habe  ;+  #t


----------



## MichaelB (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

na das klingt ja nach zeitig aufstehn  

@Diggler: aus gegebenem Anlass sollte ich mich nach Dir richten #h  - wann wollen wir uns wo treffen? Evl Frühstück in der Möve?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wombat (4. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

und was sol das heißen! 5,oo uhr in Neustadt #c 

mfg. Sven Bücheler
 #h


----------



## Maddin (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moooin....
ich klinke mich hiermit aus.

Bitte paßt morgen auf die Staberhuk ankratzende Strömung auf......

Strömungskarten 

Viel Spaß!! #h  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Mensch Maddin.......



> Moooin....ich klinke mich hiermit aus.


  ;+ 

Schade....  #h  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Männers,

wünsche euch morgen viel spass - kann ja leider aus bek. Gründen nicht teilnehmen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## vaddy (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moinsen!
Ich wünsche auch allen morgigen Küsten-Boardies viel Spaß und vorallem mehr Viehzeug am Haken als letzte Woche... #h  #h  #h 
Ich hoffe, dass Wetter spielt Euch in die Karten und ihr findet einen geeigneten Platz für den Monstergrill.
Haut rein und macht schöne Bilder. #6


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> und was sol das heißen! 5,oo uhr in Neustadt #c
> 
> mfg. Sven Bücheler
> #h


 Damit ist die Autobahn-Tanke *Neustädter Bucht* gemeint #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wombat (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ MichaelB

5.00h a.m.  - klasse Zeit, da ist es noch dunkel und man kann die dicken ringe unter meine Augen nicht sehen  |gaehn: 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Medo (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Männers,
> 
> wünsche euch morgen viel spass - kann ja leider aus bek. Gründen nicht teilnehmen.
> 
> Grüße Stephan


Alles Gute nochmals... auch Deiner Frau....













#c #c #c 
wie kann man zur Saison eine(n) ansetzen;+ ;+ :q #6


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Rechenschwäche?  #c   :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> Rechenschwäche?



Spielst Du etwa auf meine nasse Hose an ??
Also Blasenschwäche habe ich noch nicht, oder hast Du schon einmal jemanden gesehen, der sich erst ab dem Knie abwärts einnässt  :q  |kopfkrat


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> #c #c #c
> wie kann man zur Saison eine(n) ansetzen;+ ;+ :q #6




Neee Vossi. Ich hab nicht auf dich sondern auf das Zitat angespielt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

......das ich auch immer alles auf mich beziehen muss  #c  #d 

auf alle Fälle habe ich eben mal das Auto beladen und bin innerhalb von zehn Minuten nass bis auf die Haut geworden .... brrrrrrr.....
Wenn das morgen früh auch so aussieht, dann werde ich mir wohl ein Zelt über das Belly stülpen


----------



## oh-nemo (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Viel Spass wünsch ich Euch allen,evtl wenn die Zeit es erlaubt komme ich Euch noch n Viertelstündchen besuchen #h


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

das Auto ist gepackt ( wirklich sooo viele Sachen nötig   ? ) - jetzt noch schnell ein paar Stündchen auf´s Ohr gehaun und los gehts, die Dämmerungs-Dorsche soll man nicht warten lassen #h 

Und wenn alles gut geht, kann ich nachher meine ersten Impressionen vom BellyBoat-Angeln schildern |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch schnell ein paar Stündchen auf´s Ohr gehaun und los gehts


 .... genau vier Stunden....hab aber schon mindestens drei auf dem Sofa vorgeholt  :q   
Wir sehen uns  #h


----------



## theactor (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hi,

holt ordentlich raus! Freu mich schon (mal wieder) "theoretisch" in  Form von Bildern "teilnehmen" zu können! 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

gigantisches Treffen..... ein gewisser m. aus e. hätte seine wahre Freude an den Horden gehabt  :q 
Aber von Anfang an :

Brösel beginnt den heissen Tanz mit den Dorschen.....







Die Sonne strahlte auch dann und wann dazwischen.....






es kam etwas Fisch raus, wobei die Betonung nicht auf ETWAS, sonder auf Fisch liegt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

....tja....und dann begann es.....

das warten auf den Grill, samt Bedienmannschaft und Zubehör  |gr: 






...naja..... kein Grill, dann eben das Gold pur geniessen .....
und weiter warten.....






wir schauten dann noch wehmütig dem Rest der "Meute" nach, wie diese wieder gen Wasser verschwand und haben das Treffen dann offiziell für beendet erklärt   







Dafür, dass sich über dreissig AB'ler angemeldet hatten undbis auf eine Ausnahme nur eine offizielle Absage gekommen ist, war es ganz schön dürftig.
In der Hochphase des Events haben wir es tatsächlich auf 7 (in Worten : SIEBEN) Member gebracht.
Jungs, trotz aller Widrigkeiten immer gerne wieder  #h  #h


----------



## Reppi (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

#d  #d  #d 
Da werden wohl einige beim nächsten Treffen flüssig "Strafgeld" zahlen müssen.............  
Schade, denn letzte Woche war die Beteiligung doch bombig; naja, da war ja auch das who is who anwesend :q  :q 
Aber hauptsach ihr habt spasssss gehabt; und MB im BB ???
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> und MB im BB ???


 ... moin Uwe.... weder MB, noch DD hatten Lust irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen auf Rügen auszusteigen. Der Fussweg zurück wäre uns zu anstrengend gewesen  :q


----------



## Reppi (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

weder MB, noch DD hatten Lust irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen auf Rügen auszusteigen. Der Fussweg zurück wäre uns zu anstrengend gewesen 

Hätte Euch und den vielen Fisch dann Dienstag von Langeland oder Rügen abgeholt:
wäre doch nen super Einstieg für Michael gewesen....--))))))
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

nachdem ich fast verpennt hätte ging doch noch alles gut, pünktlich um 5.00a.m. waren wir am Parkplatz Neustädter Bucht - dort warteten schon wombat und... mein Namensgedächtnis ist wie ein Abflußrohr  

Ab nach Fehmarn, Staberhuk war vom Initiator dieses Treffens ausgerufen worden. Angekommen und... kein Mike weit und breit #c 

Trotzdem ab in die Gummi-Büx und Spöket geschmissen was das Zeug hielt. Leider blieben Kontakte aus und so habe ich meinen ersten Spöket, ein Geschenk vom Actor, Fischkoopp und MichiHH leider leider releasen müssen :c 

Nach etwa zwei Stunden fanden wir, daß es Zeit für´s BellyBoat sei - der auf Nord drehende Wind und die immer näher kommenden Schaumkronen fanden das aber gar nicht |uhoh: 

Am Parkplatz dann ein netter Klönschnack, völlig ohne Gedränge  

Um ca 11Uhr war ich schon wieder zu Hause, leider ohne irgendwelche Erfahrungen aus dem Belly - aber es gibt immer *ein nächstes Mal* #h 

Für die Zahl an Zusagen fand ich es recht dürftig, daß sich kaum einer blicken ließ... |kopfkrat aber jeder wird bestimmt seinen guten Grund gehabt haben und wir hatten auch so Spaß - vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur ungünstig, zwei Treffen so dicht aufeinander folgen zu lassen #c 

Bis zum nächsten SuperOstseeTreffen #h #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> wäre doch nen super Einstieg für Michael gewesen...


 Mein Einstieg ( ich habe noch nicht Ein*stand* gesagt  ) kommt - da kannste einen drauf lassen #h  :g   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

jo..was soll ich sagen. Früh aufgestanden, sich ordendlich durchblasen lassen und Gummianzug wieder ausgezogen...Aber luschtig wars allemal...und überraschend... 

Sach mal Vossi...du hast da was vergessen...


> es kam etwas Fisch raus, wobei die Betonung nicht auf ETWAS, sonder auf Fisch liegt


hättest ja zumindest schon mal andeuten können, was DU mit FISCH meinst.
Nun tu mal nicht so, als wenns nicht dein Küstendorsch des Lebens ist. Michi und ich schauten jedenfalls doch ein wenig neidisch drein...  :c 
Also die Bremse habe ich ja noch gehört..die lief ja öfters..aber ich war zu weit wech, um mehr zu sehen...jedenfalls... |kopfkrat

Anbei noch Michi beim morgendlichen Knotenpuhlen, ein paar "vernebelte" Steine und Michis Wasserschwein...  #6


----------



## MichaelB (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

na guuut, jetzt ist es raus... da weder der Diggler noch ich Bock hatten, uns von diesen Wasser-Schweinen bis nach Usedom ziehen zu lassen, haben wir es gut sein lassen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hallo Leute,
also nach reichlich verpennen war ich dann gegen 11:20 am Strand von Staberhuk.
Die riesen Welle und kein Boardie weit und breit, überraschten mich dann doch. Zu der Zeit dachte ich noch das sich die Leutchen nach Katarienenhof verzogen hätten, weil es dort durch den Wald etwas windstiller ist.
Pustekuchen..... 2-3 einsame Brandungangler verharten dort, wie auch vorher in Staberhuk, die sogar mit nem Bierzelt da waren.
Ich ab zum Südstrand aber der lag ja komplett im Windkanal.
Also dachte ich mir so, das nur noch Dahme in betracht kommt.
Aber ich hätte mir die Wege ersparen können, denn auch da kam eine Welle hoch, das sogar die Schlauchbootfritzen ihre Probleme hatten, mit dem zu Wasser lassen!!

Also ich nix mehr wissen  #c  als ich alle Deiche überstiegen hatte in Dahme und nix und niemand nach meinem Grill oder geschweige nach meinem Namen rief.
Somit bin ich wieder brav nach Hause gedüst ohne das mein Togiak oder meine Neopren Ostseewasser gespürt hatten.  :c 
Aber bei dem Wind und der Welle ......... nee da hatte ich auch keinen Bock mehr und ich denke ich werde nicht viel verpasst haben.

Sorry Leute, nächstes mal werden die Termine weiter auseinander gelegt und zur Sicherheit gibs für den "harten Kern" der Boardies meine Handynummer.  #6 
So long and nice Weekend  #h


----------



## theactor (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

HI,
ja..Mensch..schade :-(
Aber wenn auch nur kurz:


> und so habe ich meinen ersten Spöket, ein Geschenk vom Actor, Fischkoopp und MichiHH leider leider releasen müssen


Er wirft sich wie ein Wunder, oder?! 

#h


----------



## oh-nemo (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Na,Junx dann brauch ich ja auch nicht mehr kommen.... :q
Die Arme sind auch ganz schön lang geworden heute im Wald :m
Die Saison hat ja erst begonnen... 
Die anwesenden hatten bestimmt trotzdem Ihren Spass.


----------



## Medo (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

auf jeden fall hattet ihr spass!

ich für meine person musste schoppen gehen und bin dabei nicht mal auf meine kosten gekommen 

na und dann war da noch ne grays rutenshow, wo mir einer was verticken wollte...
aber irgendwie hatte ich immer meine holde im dunstkreis..

have a nice weekend...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Hoppla !!
Hat Vossi den dicken Küstendorsch heute morgen in Staberhuk rausgeholt ???
Bitte um Bericht: wie, was, womit, etc.  ;+


----------



## Gnilftz (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppla !!
> Hat Vossi den dicken Küstendorsch heute morgen in Staberhuk rausgeholt ???
> Bitte um Bericht: wie, was, womit, etc.  ;+



@Mike
Traue nie einem Foto, das Brösel eingestellt hat...   :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Traue nie einem Foto, das Brösel eingestellt hat...


 ...was soll denn das heissen ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

@Spökator: kann ich nicht sagen von wegen Wunderflug - ich habe die nie aufklatschen gesehen  

@Mike: irgendwie... beruhigend, von Dir zu lesen #h  da war heute früh ein ziemlich hässlicher Unfall auf der A1

@Broesel: denkst Du an Fenja?

@Gnilfts: |smash: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ MichaelB

Spöket verschollen, hm|kopfkrat . Ich hab da noch irgendwo einen rumliegen  .


----------



## Maddin (6. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin Jungs....,

tut mir leid, dass das Treffen so dürftig ausgefallen ist. Aber alle höchsten Ränge und Namen waren ja vertreten.... |rolleyes. Trotzdem kann man schon absagen, wenn man nicht kommt.......

@Mike
Ich habe mir eben beim Lesen auch Gedanken gemacht. Der Fahrer des Unfallautos, an dem wir letzten Samstag nah Lübeck vorbei gefahren sind, hats übrigens nicht geschafft....

@Broesel
Obergeniale Bilder!! Wie du Vossi mit dem Dickdorsch getroffen hast....wiiiee gemalt *TOP*!!

@Vossi
Guten Appetit! 

Tim, sein Dad und ich haben uns ne windstille Ecke in DK ausgesucht. Gab mehrere Anfasser und ne Bachforelle hat meine Fliegenpeitsche entjungfert


----------



## theactor (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

HIhi..

schon recht genial, mein lieber Brösel -- wie der Dickdorsch auf den Fingern schwebt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@MB: gleich beim ersten Auswurf... |uhoh: Und wahrscheinlich hast Du Dir auch gleich dabei die Fingerkuppe abgesäbelt? |pfisch: 

#h Sö


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Maddin

Nee nee, bin heile zu Hause ! :k 
Bevor ich einpenne am Steuer, würde ich vorher auf´nen Parkplatz fahren und ne Runde pennen. Kommt besser, sieht man ja ..... leider.

Tja... hatten sich ja sooooviele angesagt und hintendran.....
naja, was soll´s. Hauptsache man sieht sich mal wieder bei bester Gesundheit und wir haben wieder Spass am Wasser.

Nächstes mal kann nur besser werden !!  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

......so Jungs....ich kann es ja sagen, weil viele von Euch es eh' bemerkt haben...... Das Bild ist natürlich ein fake..... #d 
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass Jörg mich nur schützen wollte, denn was da wirklich ..... naja....lassen wir das... Vielleicht klärt "der Herr der Bilder" das Ganze ja noch auf....


----------



## Maddin (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild ist natürlich ein fake.....


Also ich find es sieht wirklich so aus, als wenn MichaelB neben dir steht und sich freut!


----------



## theactor (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@MAddin: :q Neee, bei so einem Fang hört die Freude wirklich auf bei MB  (mann, kann ich schlecht lügen..) 
Aber wirklich: sehr gut reingeschnitten, denn "MattenMann" #6


----------



## Broesel (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @MAddin: :q Neee, bei so einem Fang hört die Freude wirklich auf bei MB  (mann, kann ich schlecht lügen..)
> Aber wirklich: sehr gut reingeschnitten, denn "MattenMann" #6



Jaja..ist ja gut..ist ein Fake. Allerdings ist nicht der Mattenman da reingeschnitten...sondern natürlich der Dorsch. Aber wer wünscht sich nicht so einen Fisch vom Ufer...und außerdem war das ein "Ruck-Zuck-Fake". Kann ja nicht erst 2 Tage später ein "Fangbild" einstellen ...:q

In Wirklichkeit war das alles ganz anders...war ein heißer Morgen anne Küste..:q..ich glaub, das Bild sagt alles...

@MichaelB
natürlich denke ich an Fenja (hab da ne Flaschenpost aufgegabelt, von ner 5 jährigen...)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

also wie gesacht   
das Bild ist eher etwas anders gewesen, aber Brösel hatte Mitleid mit mir und MB, da es ja eigentlich ein Angeltreffen war.
Komm Brösel, zeig uns das Richtige  :q



 :q Uuups...überschnitten  :q


----------



## theactor (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

BUHAAARRR!


Danke für das WIRKLICH Fangbild... 
Vor allem diese hilflosen Blicke: "hmm.. und wat mach ich jetzt damit... Wie verwerte ich das Ding am besten...?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#6 Brösl..


----------



## Reppi (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

|gr:  |gr:  |gr: 
Das hätte ich Vossi nicht zugetraut; ne Braune abgeschlagen.........  
Aber so ist er; hauptsache Fischgeruch an den Fingern :q   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gnilftz (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> |gr:  |gr:  |gr:
> Das hätte ich Vossi nicht zugetraut; ne Braune abgeschlagen.........
> Aber so ist er; hauptsache Fischgeruch an den Fingern :q
> Gruß Uwe



Der Vosseler schreckt ja vor nichts mehr zurück... #d  :q  :q 

@ Brösel
 #6 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## wombat (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

|wavey:  Hi Boardies

ihr könnt mich jetzt "Angelkönig" nennen   

Wir, Sven (feuerwerke11), Maik & ich Klaus (wombat) waren 4,50h am Treffpunkt und hee #t  kein Auto #c 
Als ein bischen warten und sehe da kurz nach 5,00h waren wir "die glorreichen 6" (die härteste Truppe Norddeutschlands) |jump: 

Ab nach Stub.  Angekommen ,oh schreck |scardie: , fast kein Parkplatz mehr.
Es schon "massenweise Autos   -2 Autos , aber kein Hannoveranrer.
Unserer größste sorge war, wie grillen wir unser Fleischwaren ohne Grill  |kopfkrat   Mein vorschlag: mit'n Zippo.
Na gut, erstmal angeln, da wird schon noch ein paar AB's kommen.
Noch in der Dämmerung fange ich den "Fang des Tages"
Kurze Zeit später ketscher Sven ein "wahnsinns" Knurrhahn von 4,3cm :q 
Etwa um 10h zurück zum Auto und "Augentropfen" zu sich nehmen. #g 
Danach haben wir uns von die Andern verabschiedet und sind richtung Süden angeln gegangen. Nach 1Std. haben wir zusammen gepakt und sind südlich von Stub. gefahren um weiter das Wasser zu pflügen. (nix gefangen)
Um 14h zusammen gepakt und nach Fischerkate(Heiligenhafen) Fischfrikadellen essen.


Scharde das sowenige da waren.  Naja, dann bis zum nächsten Treff.


G'day
Klaus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätte ich Vossi nicht zugetraut; ne Braune abgeschlagen.........
> Aber so ist er; hauptsache Fischgeruch an den Fingern .........


 ..... #c ....also das mit der Farbe ist so eine Sache Uwe.....
Das Schuppen*kleid* sass jedenfalls ziemlich locker....



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vosseler schreckt ja vor nichts mehr zurück...


 .... nun sag bloss noch, dass Du so einen Fang released hättest  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (8. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,

etwas zu spät aber besser als nie:


der Diggler hat mir sein Zweit-Belly förmlich aufgedrängt
Medo hat mir ohne eine Sekunde zu zögern Flossen und Weste geliehen
Auf diesem Wege ein öffentliches *Danke schön* #h 

Daß es nicht zum ersten Belly-Trip gekommen ist war höhere Gewalt #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gnilftz (8. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ..... #c ....also das mit der Farbe ist so eine Sache  .... nun sag bloss noch, dass Du so einen Fang released hättest  :q  :q



Aber klar doch, bin doch schließlich verheiratet...  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> nun sag bloss noch, dass Du so einen Fang released hättest :q :q


 Die Gedanken sind frei  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gnilftz (8. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Die Gedanken sind frei
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Man(n) könnte sie doch vor dem Releasen wiederbeleben, dat sollte doch erlaubt sein, odda???  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (8. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Tja sieben Freunde müsst Ihr sein oder waren es sechs?

Was der Diggler da in den Händen hielt sah doch mehr nach sescxhs aus  

Nun was das wohl war? Wenn ich mir Herrn B auf den Fotos so ansehe, 
war es goldfarben?

Egal, nett berichtet #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Nordlicht (10. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

und wenn ihr das nächste mal morgens um 6 uhr mit div autos  nach st´huk kommt macht bitte oben an der kurve die lichter aus und lasst den wagen bis zum parkplatz ausrollen.....ihr habt mich geweckt  :q 

ich wollte so gegen mittag nach euch schauen aber die brandungscamper unten am zaun sagten mir das ihr bereits zeitig verschwunden seit...schade.


----------



## wombat (10. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ Nordlicht

ich wußte nicht, daß du in der Radarstation wohnst |kopfkrat  :q 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## MichaelB (10. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

Moin,





			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ihr das nächste mal morgens um 6 uhr mit div autos nach st´huk kommt macht bitte oben an der kurve die lichter aus und lasst den wagen bis zum parkplatz ausrollen.....ihr habt mich geweckt


 Nix da - beim nächsten Mal gibt es ein Highbeam-unterstütztes Hup-Konzert :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlicht (12. November 2004)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*

@ wombat
radarstation ist falsch, richtig ist ortungsstelle...mann kann ich kleinlich sein  :q 

@ MichaelB
ich werde mal in meinem arbeitsvertrag nachsehen ob ich eine garantie aufs ausschlafen dort finde  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Super-Ostsee-Treffen.........*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> Hup-Konzert


....nix da.....
ich werde natürlich meine 25000 Watt Anlage extra mit zwei LKW Batterien betreiben, um einen "recht lauten" guten Morgen Gruß aus den Boxen zu lassen....für Andy lasse ich dann für die Batterien auch mein Getackle zu Hause  :q  :q  :q  :q  (oder Herr B nimmt die Sachen im Auto mit....). Ic verzichte dafür auch auf das "Lichtkonzert"  :q


----------

